# New sailboat owner!



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi, I just bought my first sailboat!! It is a 1960 cal 25. I paid 250.00 is that to much? Any help!!


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Might be high, might be low....all depends on the condition of the boat and what comes with it.
You might have picked up a real bargain or you might have a money pit that will cost you way more than $250.
Anyway, it's only $250. Give us more details of the boat and what needs to be done to it, if anything.
What do you want to know


----------



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

I am not sure what to look for! I bought the boat on a last minute thing.
Was not even looking! But The opprtinity was there so I jumped.


----------



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

A pick! It is in long beach. If anyone would like to show me how to sail it I would be gratefully.


----------



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

Boat


----------



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

Picks not loading sorry!


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

HJ,

Often, there is nothing more expensive than a free boat! Or, you may have gotten the deal of a life time. Pick up a checklist on what to check out when buying a boat. The guys here will be more than happy to deluge you with advice, mostly good and all well meant. But a concise list of showstoppers would help you out. And, it the boat is worthy of a little elbow grease and investment, start the adventure of a life time! I would leave JR with the in-laws for a season or two. If you can afford it, take some lesson ASA 101 for starters. At very least, Sailing for Dummies is good and watch sailing videos like crazy. Also, don't leave the harbor without a course/certification in Sailing and Seamanship from the local power squadron. Too many idiots out there, and some of them sail. Other than that, make sure the kids grow up on the water. I missed that target, started too late. Looks like you're right on time.

Regards,

Don


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know about California, but most states require you take a boating safety class. Even if it's not required, I strongly suggest taking one and follow up with a sailing and seamanship class. Check with both the Coast Guard Aux and the US Power Squadron for available classes.
For sure, you need someone to show you the ropes of boating/sailing. Do you have any boating savvy friends to help?
Where are you keeping the boat? trailer, mooring, marina?


----------



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

I am in a slip right know! I know that some work need to be done. Rubber needs to be replaced. It has a motor! Sails are good!


----------



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

No friends to help!


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

what rubber? What kind of motor?
If you are in a marina, they may require you to have insurance coverage. Better check that out as you may have to get an insurance survey before you can get coverage. If you do, that will cost you more than the cost of the boat.


----------



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

Pick


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hjrhinehart said:


> Pick


?????


----------



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

Am having trouble with loading picks! Insurance is 100 a year. I did notice some fibres glass that needs work. The rubber I am talking about goes around the bout. U have a good pitcher but won't load. An not sure about motor.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

The rubber is called a rub rail.


----------



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

Photo


----------



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank everybody for the help! Kept it coming


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

To keep the help coming, we need more info on the boat.


----------



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

I know I will try to up load more photos! I am having proems with that. I will know more Monday when I pick up the papers!


----------



## Joellen (Feb 14, 2013)

New to Sailnet trying to get advice from cruising couples about waste tank sizes and also stoves , alcohol or propane


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Joellen said:


> New to Sailnet trying to get advice from cruising couples about waste tank sizes and also stoves , alcohol or propane


Not giving you a hard time on this, but you really should start your own thread on this topic.


----------



## jlaprad (Feb 27, 2013)

You know what BOAT stands for?, bust out another thousand.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

JoEllen, I agree with Chuck - start your own thread, you'll get lots of good feedback. Also, consider searching the site, there are many good threads on those topics.

To the OP, take your time, slow down. There's a great article here on Sailnet and another over at the Catalina 25 owner's site that talk about how to self-assess a sailboat. Read both of those 4 or 5 times, and familiarize yourself with all of the terminology in all of them. The Catalina one won't deal specifically with your boat, but it's full of good information that easily translates to your boat. Then head over to your boat and go through the checklists. Take lots of pictures, and post them at a site like Photobucket, or in the galleries here, and update this thread so we know where to look. Then we can start focusing you on the things that NEED work, the things that should be attended to, the things that can really be put off, and the things that you won't have to worry about for a while.

As for sailing, sailing for dummies is a great way to start. There are tons of videos online, too. And, best of all, the Sailnet site has an Articles section that includes descriptions of sailing techniques.

So, for starters, does the engine work? If it is an outboard, when it's started, does water stream out the back? If so, that's a good start - that's cooling water that is circulated through the engine (NEVER start the engine out of the water - it NEEDS that water to cool and lubricate some of the parts). What manufacturer and horsepower is it (or, even better, what model number is it)?

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Pram Princess (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to your new sailboat.... what an adventure you have begun.....


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Some of the basic boating safety classes are free or very nominal in cost.

One of the best things you can do is to start meeting sailors, bumming rides on their boats, going to the social events of sailing groups, etc. Not all of their advice will be right and not all of their stories will be strictly un-embellished -- but on balance there are great resources out there. 

@ Joellen -- yes, do start a new thread, and it will help if you can give people some specifics about the boat, how you will use it, and how that relates to the equipment (stoves etc.) you want to talk about.


----------



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

So I found out more about the boat. It is a cal 25 Jensen built in the 60s. Not sure what year yet! It had a 9.9 horse Jonson moter. She says it is ready to go out right know. Needs new battery, wiring needy to be replaced(she says it work fine), has both sails that look good to me. Notices some small craks in paint on too by the door. Also on the back where the moter is the hand rail is pushed though not all the way just the 3 screws that hold it down. Needs some new set covers. Not sure what eles to look for. I have only been on small fishing boats. Goin to try to upload some new pitchers.


----------



## Hjrhinehart (Feb 28, 2013)

Here is one


----------

